# question for the ladies



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay I've surpassed my level of knowledge here herbally. So I have a personal question for the ladies here that practice herbal medicine/treatment. Feel free to PM me if your not comfortable posting on forum. My wife has had a yeast infection as a result of taking a series of antibiotics after a dental procedure. Normally a prescription from her Dr. takes care of it but not this time so it got me thinking about treatments post SHTF scenerios. I've never had any experience recommending herbals for this, My basic knowledge says use apple cider vinegar or a tea tree oil flush. BUT.......?? 

Any suggestions here? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Not herbal, but yogurt -- natural with active bacterial culture -- and lots of it. Acidophilus tablets are good, but if you're looking for something easy and natural, yogurt will do the trick.

Garlic is good for any infection, and copious amounts of cranberry juice can't hurt, either -- it's good for urinary tract problems, but again, it can't hurt!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I’m not a lady but…if you live east of the rockies… Research Monarda fistulosa, it grows wild from the gulf coast to Canada. It has a long history with several types of infections including yeast. It’s used by more than one practitioner that I’m aware of.

Black walnut (Juglans *****) and Lady’s Mantal (Alchemilla vulgaris) was used for this malady also.

I can’t speak to any of these from experience for obvious reasons… The books I have, by authors I know and trust, list the above plants.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a woman I'll answer this from personal experiences.

As Quills said, yogurt, Acidophilus and garlic work wonders. I have used the garlic and yogurt as vaginal suppositories. Yes, TMI but they work!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Grimm is awesome. Grimm is wise


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Grimm is awesome. Grimm is wise


No. I just spent my late teens early twenties surfing female body positive forums and a website called Vagina Pagina. Talk about TMI! The "Everyday" body photo collages are inspiring for a young woman to see REAL female bodies and not the Victoria Secret model bodies.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

We drink 5 drops of MMS , 2 doses and its on the way out. It also cured my earache


----------



## behindprepper918 (Nov 3, 2014)

cranberry pills work. some brands work better than others. also works for uti's, kidney infections, bladder infection. i have taken as much as 3 pills 4 times a day depending on how bad the infection is. DO NOT DOUCH. that washes things the wrong direction and can make things worse.


----------



## scragg (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi guys and gals,
Long time lurker, 1st time poster. Try coconut oil. It can be applied directly to cure the problem. Ingested daily has many benefits. It can be purchased through many avenues, amazon, Walmart, health stores. Get the virgin type or cold processed.There are many web sites to research, but all list virtually the same benefits.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Quills said:


> yogurt -- natural with active bacterial culture -- and lots of it. Acidophilus tablets are good, but if you're looking for something easy and natural, yogurt will do the trick.


A very well-working, reliable and time-tested cure from many years ago. My wife confirms acidophilus/probiotic powder from the capsules also works well. Never heard about garlic until today.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'll follow up on some of these recommendations as well as some of the natural remedies as well. some extra ammunition for my herbal armorment.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

research the easily made 'oil of oregano'.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

hiwall said:


> research the easily made 'oil of oregano'.


Funny you should bring up oregano&#8230; Monarda fistulosa has many of the same properties, both medicinally and for cooking. Both are mints for starters. I read a report that 35 tons of Monarda is grown in Europe each year for the volatile oils.

Here monarda grows wild. In the deep south it blooms in late June, an unmistakable bloom. It's one of the 6 most important medicinal herbs used by native americans and is still used today. I use it almost weekly for various medicinal purposes, it has many benefits.


----------

